# Port Aransas VS Corpus Christi (for vacation)



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

2Coolers:

Please help! I am planing a quick anniversary trip with my wife and 6month old baby...I can't decide between Corpus or Port Aransas. I will want a nice hotel that I can --easily-- walk to the beach so I don't have to load and unload baby stuff....want a nice relaxing place with good places to eat too. Looks like we'll spent 3 or 4 nights down there...Any and all suggestions greatly appreciated!!

-OG Donkey


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Port A in my book.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Port A by far


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Corpus is on the bay(north beach), Port A is on the beach. I guess since n. padre is in corpus it has beachfront too, but its not the same.

Corpus beaches golf or bay will be right in front of the hotel, Port A will require a bit of a walk. Port A is smaller, very family friendly and touristy. Corpus has more city oriented stuff with tourist venues mixed in.

Corpus has the Tx state aquarium, the uss Lexington, museums, marina, sea wall, and padre island national seashore (no hotels on pins) .

Port A has the beach, marina, ferry boats, jetties, souvenir shops, charter and party boats, sunset cruises/dolphin watching trips.

I guess it depends on what your looking for. Time of year may also be a factor as there may be other events happening in either place that might impact your decision.

The two cities are close enough that you can stay in one and make a day or evening trip to the other.

http://www.portaransas.org/


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

X3 for Port A. There will be a much better chance that you can find restaurants, lodging and the beach, all within walking distance.


----------



## Ronnie Locke (May 24, 2004)

Port Aransas and Sand Castle Condo's


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you want on the beach, check out the condos on mustang island. Corpus has some fake beaches.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I do like the North Padre part of Corpus, but I think there is much more to do in Port A. I wouldn't even consider the North Beach area of Corpus. They need to clean that damned neighborhood up!


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

are there any Port A hotels ON the beach?...they all seem to require a walk or drive...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

OG Donkey said:


> are there any Port A hotels ON the beach?...they all seem to require a walk or drive...


plenty on the beach, but because of the dunes, most have private boardwalks to get you directly to the beach...or you could just drive on the beach from the condo.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

http://www.reservationcounter.com/h...eyword=radisson corpus christi&hotelid=191170


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

OG Donkey said:


> are there any Port A hotels ON the beach?...they all seem to require a walk or drive...


Here is a listing

http://www.newportdunesgolf.com/layout10.asp?id=190&page=5829


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Visiting Corpus is a worth-while pursuit, but don't stay there and certainly don't look for beaches there. Port A is good for beaches (with a walk) hotels and restaurants and charter fishing...it is also 35+ miles to CC and vice versa. If you stayed on N Padre Island or Mustang Island you would have a lot of what Port A offers (on NPI) and have both CC and Port A less than 20 miles away. Right now the sargassum is starting to wash up on the beaches and most have regular cleanup. You might consider staying at NPI just for the fact that it will never be the same after this year. This time next year will see Schlitterban and many new hotels and businesses opening up around the Island and it is slated to continue the building craze though 2018 with a marina and a river walk full of touristy businesses...some locals are embracing it others are sad. The only thing everyone agrees on is things *are *going to change...

If you plan on staying around NPI there are a number of nice restaurants to choose from on the Island, Johnny D's, Dragonfly, Black Sheep Bistro or if you like crowds along with your good food but aren't too particular about service, take in Scuttlebutts or you could watch the sun go down over the Laguna Madre at Doc's or Snoopy's. Good luck and happy anniversary...

.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Port A. Klines Landing on the channel has great views if you like watching boat traffic, and you can drive right down the road with your gear and set up on the beach.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Ronnie Locke said:


> Port Aransas and Sand Castle Condo's


X 2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

acoastalbender said:


> Visiting Corpus is a worth-while pursuit, but don't stay there and certainly don't look for beaches there. Port A is good for beaches (with a walk) hotels and restaurants and charter fishing...it is also 35+ miles to CC and vice versa. If you stayed on N Padre Island or Mustang Island you would have a lot of what Port A offers (on NPI) and have both CC and Port A less than 20 miles away. Right now the sargassum is starting to wash up on the beaches and most have regular cleanup. You might consider staying at NPI just for the fact that it will never be the same after this year. This time next year will see Schlitterban and many new hotels and businesses opening up around the Island and it is slated to continue the building craze though 2018 with a marina and a river walk full of touristy businesses...some locals are embracing it others are sad. The only thing everyone agrees on is things *are *going to change...
> 
> If you plan on staying around NPI there are a number of nice restaurants to choose from on the Island, Johnny D's, Dragonfly, Black Sheep Bistro or if you like crowds along with your good food but aren't too particular about service, take in Scuttlebutts or you could watch the sun go down over the Laguna Madre at Doc's or Snoopy's. Good luck and happy anniversary...
> 
> .


head to the island for a great sunset on the water, i personally stay away from Snoopy's, Doc's though is pretty good...my awesome local dive though is Laguna Reef.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Port A -


----------



## Ronnie Locke (May 24, 2004)

Will be there April 26th for the sand castle contest. Can't wait


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't you just go camping at Goose Island?


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

well...BRAD--a real friend would just lend me his condo  .....LOL...


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> head to the island for a great sunset on the water, i personally stay away from Snoopy's, Doc's though is pretty good...my awesome local dive though is Laguna Reef.


Docs? You gotta be kidding. Went there with my son March 26th.....like to have never got waited on. When we did, the dude had a ring thru his lip. (Wear what you like on your time.....but when you're on my time, dress appropriately.) We asked what the lunch special was. He muttered something about "maybe it was blackened Mahi Mahi....he wasn't sure". We left, won't go back again. Went to Scuttlebutt's.....good service...great food!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

SlickWillie said:


> Docs? You gotta be kidding. Went there with my son March 26th.....like to have never got waited on. When we did, the dude had a ring thru his lip. (Wear what you like on your time.....but when you're on my time, dress appropriately.) We asked what the lunch special was. He muttered something about "maybe it was blackened Mahi Mahi....he wasn't sure". We left, won't go back again. Went to Scuttlebutt's.....good service...great food!


Lol, I had the shrimp there once, it was that pre-battered funky ****. Still blows my mind that you have this big dandy restaurant on the gulf coast and can't even cornmeal bread your own shrimp. 
Never been back.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Agreed, Doc's is atmosphere and nothing else, go down the road a mile or so and hit Scuttlebutt's for some great seafood or steak. I personally would pick either one of the many Port A condos on the beach (Sandcastle, Aransas Princess, Mayan Princess, Mustang Towers to name a few), just a short walk over the dunes to the beach. 2nd choice would be N Padre, some of those condos are a little closer to the beach than the Port A ones.


----------

